# parking at Plymouth Ferry port



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

I am travelling on the Santander ferry on Sunday 28 th Aug. As it is the busy bank holiday week end, can anybody confirm it is in order to park/stay overnight (Sat) in the departure lanes? Is there a better option nearby?
Many thanks


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a parking area just before the booths to book in (on the right hand side) where lorries and many others appear to park overnight.

We once stayed in the departure lanes but it is not always possible depending on the timings of the ferries,

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes no problems.

Dave p

edit

we have stayed at riverside camping on the outskirts of plymouth.
just before the departure lanes is an area, limestoned, where we have often seen campers overnighting.

Dave p


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Plymouth*

We have park in the departure lane on the left hand side lots of times,
all the staff are very helpfull.

Mike. BRAUNTON DEVON


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There's absolutely no problem; indeed the Britany Ferries website say its OK. Look here:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/guides/port-guides/uk-ireland/plymouth-port

It states

*Parking at Plymouth ferry port *

_................................." Caravans and motorhomes can be parked 'overnight' in the car lanes provided they do not interfere with loading for any departures prior to that which you are travelling on." _

I stayed there 2 months ago parking along the railings on the right hand side and will stay there again in September. Many others parked on the left and some in the middle.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Plymouth*

Major road works in Plymouth on route to tne Ferry, from the A38 to the terminal it could take up to an hour.

Mike.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Plymouth*



worzel said:


> Major road works in Plymouth on route to tne Ferry, from the A38 to the terminal it could take up to an hour.
> 
> Mike.


True but it depends on the time of day you travel. If you are overnighting at the Port presumably you will arrive after the rush hour (after 6.30pm) by which time the traffic will have subsided. I was delayed by about 5 minutes last Monday.


----------



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

My thanks to Penquin, DTPChemicals, Worzel & Gelathae for your valuable input + the added advice on A38 roadworks.
Regards


----------

